# Old age and pocket knives.



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Today in preparation for our granddaughter's graduation party which she asked to have at our house, I was putting a little touch up paint on the picket fence. Of course I splattered a little on my hands.

Well my wife needed to get some more party stuff so I road along and cleaned my hands the best I could.

While waiting in the car I pulled out my pocket knife and started scraping off paint from my finger nails and fingers. Soon a lady walked by and stopped and just stared for a bit. I rolled down the window and said "May I help you?" She said..."Your a weird old man" and walked away.

Guess I am getting old that's all. Does anyone on here carry a pocket knife?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i carry one every day every place i go

have since i was young,which now that i think about sure seems like it was a long time ago

have gone through many knives over the years

never liked a small knife

i have always carried knives like the Buck 110 folding knife

lately i have been carrying a SOG folding knife

going to be getting a bench made folder soon

that will become my daily pocket knife once i get it


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If I have my pants on, I have my knife. And, no Chinese junk, either.

Once didn't hire a maintenance man, because he had no pocket knife to show me during an interview.

Love collectibles.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I have had I knife in my pocket since I was about 12 years old growing up on a farm I needed one and I still have one today at age 40 I did not think I was old yet but maybe I am most of the guys I work with don't carry a knife and ask to use mine and I always tell them it is sharp so do not cut your self a couple of them have came back bleeding and cussing it is too sharp lol dam city boys what good is a knife is you can't shave with it


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

3 blade Uncle Henry every day. I'm nearly 63 and have carried a pocket knife since I was a kid.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

like American Express....."don't leave home with out it"


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Always been a fan of Uncle Henry or Old Timer knives. Been carrying them close to 60 yrs now. Just to bad the new ones arent the same as the originals !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Also have a collection of toothpicks - Henckels, Case, Marbles. Most too cool to carry, though. But, my present carry is a Parker toothpick. User.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I "carry", one every day! And some days, I carry two!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Always have one... she didn't say "that's a weird knife"... what makes you think it was a comment on the knife? :roflmao:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol.

Something tells me she knows you Larry !

I normally carry one of the many I've acquired through the years. The exceptions are few.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Little did she know that she was the weird one for not having a knife. I carry one routinely and my girlfriend carries at least 2 or 3 with her.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

when not working I pretty much always have either a three blade old timer or a leatherman on me. (or both)

when at work ,always have a leatherman AND ONE O THEM SNAP OFF BLADE BOX CUTTERS. ( no, I DO NOT WORK AIRPORTS.)


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I can't stand not having one on my, the days I set it down at work or something I'll reach for the dang thing probably 20 times. I'm carrying a Kershaw Rake right now and have been for about 3 years, the blade has a couple chips on the tip (I let someone borrow it and they cut insulation on concrete) but other than that had been a good knife. I carried a Benchmade Mini Reflex for a couple years until someone thought they needed it more than me.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I can say this, there are few things worse than losing a good pocket knife. I will stop at nothing to find my trusted friend. If I can't find it, god forbid, I go in search of a new one just like it.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep I always have a knife on me. Buck 3 blade while hunting or a Benchmade all other times!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing but a bunch of weirdos on here.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

glenway said:


> Nothing but a bunch of weirdos on here.


yup and thats why we all get along with each other so well


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Carry One EVERYWHERE Just in Case I lose it I got a hundred Extras at home just Waiting in Line!! When I Grew Up You Were Weird if You Didn't have at least Six or Seven A Different One Done Every Day!!


----------



## Longhunter1750 (Jan 19, 2016)

I carry a trapper style folding knife and a small dagger, always on me. Oh! and a snub nose Ruger .357 :smile:


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I carry a Case mini trapper that my wife got me for our first anniversary. That's in my pocket everyday.

In the woods I carry an ESEE Izula II on a belt sheath.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good American stuff Case is. And, they never sold out to overseas enticements.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

See all but one of you would be bringing a knife to a gun fight LOL. I carry a knife, but only if fishing hunting (2 or 3), but never just an everyday thing. But el peestola, ya you'd be bringing a knife to a gun fight HA LOL


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The question deals with pocket knives. To think it means none of us may be carrying a firearm as well could be a fatal mistake for the one doing the thinking.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I like the way you think!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What he said. ^^^^


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i may carry a knife

but i also carry a side arm.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

carefull. you'll cut yer eye out.

I don't carry a knife for protection. it is simply a tool for everyday use.
if I need to protect myself, well, most anything can be used as a weapon.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess I'll chime in... I carry a Kershaw every day. Ten years ago I was working on a guys house in Tucson, he asked me for a light, I didn't have a lighter with me that day, well a few hours later the home owner gives me a Zippo lighter, it was multi colored, he said now you have a lighter. The next day I show up to work and the home owner gives me a Kershaw Ken Onion knife that is multi colored just like the lighter... Matching knife and lighter Sweet! Well it was cool until I get home, I get a phone call from a friend so I laid on the bed talking to my friend while I was opening and closing the new Kershaw with my left hand, that's when it all went south. I had my left arm extended up toward the ceiling when I attempted to close the knife, the knife slipped out of my hand and stuck in my neck like a yard dart... The nice and sharp Kershaw went in about an inch and a half...just missing my jugular vein.

I have others... My favorite is between the Kershaw and an old Gerber dagger that was made in the USA.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ouch... I won't ask what your wife said to you...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You're a lucky man, as it was probably sharp enough to go plum through......


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Ouch... I won't ask what your wife said to you...


lol Don... I went across the street to the fire department after putting a couple of butterfly closure strips on my wound, they said I needed to go to the hospital to make sure I didn't hit an artery. The Dr. at the hospital said I did a great job closing the cut with the butterflies ( no stitches needed ) and sent me home after a few X-rays... It's funny how the human body reacts after you get injured... with a stab wound your muscles contract around the wound and it is very painful. I couldn't imagine what the whole blade would have felt like.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> You're a lucky man, as it was probably sharp enough to go plum through......


 That Kershaw was probably the sharpest knife I ever owned... right out of the box.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

All this knife talk reminds me of the time my friend Chico told me that he could take a knife out of my hand... Chico thought he was Bruce Lee... As kids we went to Karate classes together, he continued on with Karate lessons and eventually learning Kung Foo. I quit talking Karate lessons after accidentally breaking the sensei's nose. Anyway I told Chico it wasn't a good idea, kinda like the time he said he could dodge bullets... He was lucky I only used my Crossman CO2 .357 magnum... lmao... Well Chico wasn't able to dodge the pellets nor disarm me, I unintentionally cut his thumb from the top of the nuckle through the webbing between the thumb and index finger, eventually stopping at the base of his palm... Woooops! That cut required a bunch of stitches...almost cut his thumb clean off.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's a picture of that knife, I am not sure where it's made but it sure does take on a good edge... It says Opinel with a crown and a hand stamped on the blade. England?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I take it common sense and a sense of self preservation weren't high on the list of traits attributable to Chico.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I take it common sense and a sense of self preservation weren't high on the list of traits attributable to Chico.


 True... I figured that out when he fell off the back of the school bus while it was going down the road. Chico decided to climb out the bus window and stand on the bumper...


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

heard about a guy who wanted to stop or dodge an arrow. No one would shoot one for him and he finely talk them into it if they tapped up the tip with a big ball of tape. They shot the arrow and with the big ball of tape around the head it lost enegery and fast and hit him in the groin. I guess he couldn't dodge an arrow. lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Opinel is made in France - light duty lockback, thin blade that can take a sharp-angled edge.

And, Chico...When asked what he wanted to be when he grew up: "I don't wanna grow up." But, unlike others without a purpose, Chico succeeded.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> Opinel is made in France - light duty lockback, thin blade that can take a sharp-angled edge.
> 
> And, Chico...When asked what he wanted to be when he grew up: "I don't wanna grow up." But, unlike others without a purpose, Chico succeeded.


France...well that's better than China. Thanks Glen. Chico... The last I heard of him he had joined the Navy.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

That's good, they probably don't use a lot of knives in the navy. Chico, is your out there, thank you for your service.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL... Well he's not afraid to take a bullet. I am sure he's out there protecting the country somewhere.

Thanks for your service Chico aka Norberto S. Gonyea...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Probably couldn't swim.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

He almost learned to swim the hard way one day while we were checking my traps. I had a mink set near a culvert in a retention pond, it had rained all night so the mink set was under four feet of water next to the culvert, you couldn't see the culvert, only a whirlpool above it. Chico was wearing a pair of my hip boots that he tied up to his belt instead of using the snaps... Well I told him there's a culvert right there, don't go near it. So he decided to go above it, well he slipped and fell right into the culvert, the hip boot filled with rushing water... It looked like one of them airport wind socks, as it filled with water and expanded, it was sucking him inside of the culvert. I told him to unsnap it quickly. He couldn't unsnap it because he tied it, so I ran up the bank and grabbed him, I had a hell of a time pulling him out. I guess it was his lucky day, the culvert ran under a road that was about thirty feet above us, so the culvert was about fifty feet in length. We walked up and over the road to see where the culvert ( or where Chico would have ) came out, and no lie...the water was shooting out of the culvert in a stream for about fifteen feet... That would have be quite the ride...or worse if there was an obstruction in the middle.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll have to find a picture of Chico... Here's a picture of my buddy Jeff at the same mink set with a nice buck mink. Where's the picture of me holding the mink? Well if Jeff If knew how to operate a camera maybe I could show you. The picture he took of me was blurry...go figure


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay...Predator Talk owes me a Old Timer three blade. You see shortly after posting this thread, I now cannot find mine. I figure if I had not posted anything I would still have my knife...

Pay UP!!! and please ban Murphy Law from this site!!

:wink: hahahha

Larry


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> See all but one of you would be bringing a knife to a gun fight LOL. I carry a knife, but only if fishing hunting (2 or 3), but never just an everyday thing. But el peestola, ya you'd be bringing a knife to a gun fight HA LOL


I Carry a Knife I Didn't Say I Don't Carry a Sidearm. My .40 goes Everywhere I go and I mean Everywhere Even to the Bathroom at Night!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't want to know where it's concealed in the shower, thank you.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

glenway said:


> Don't want to know where it's concealed in the shower, thank you.


That's Not Funny LMBO Not in the Shower with me but its Close By Handy Enough to Grab Quickly! LOL


----------

